
Punisher - An alarm clock that ruins your life - gedrap
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foxdogstudios.punisher&hl=en
======
ezrameanshelp
I think I'll hold out for the wearable version that slashes my wrist
automatically after hitting snooze more than 2 times.

~~~
gky2
You should totally ask Razer to implement that in their new Nabu.

[http://www.razerzone.com/nabu](http://www.razerzone.com/nabu)

------
yashau
I prefer Alarmy[1]. It requires you to take a picture of a specific place to
stop the alarm. I have it set to my sink.

1)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=droom.sleepIfU...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=droom.sleepIfUCan)

~~~
eldog_
Ah that is a cool way of checking where you are - very cool.

This app came mainly from when we were students (now we are self-employed so
it's a similar scenario) and had a similar set up where had to go to our
basement (where our computers were) and turn off a similar app there.

However, we soon just learnt to turn it off and go back to bed as there was no
penalty for doing so.

So by making it be at a place of work/study/exercise that isn't your home, it
means you have to _really_ out get of bed to defeat it.

It's all about finding something that works for you.

------
somesay
Go to Twitter settings and remove the access for that app. Bypassed. Uninstall
or flight mode might be another idea.

Seriously, all those todo/productivity/alarm apps that try control you are
just bullshit. At least as a techie you could circumvent them all. In the end,
it's all about your habit and your will and going to bed earlier etc. and the
use of that app is, if any, only some creative reminder. It's important to get
that the app itself doesn't solve anything for you.

Also note that if there is any unjustified punishment (in this case e.g. a
huge traffic jam, canceled trains, ...) or just misbehavior of the app or the
hardware itself (e.g. no location data) the effect might be rather counter-
productive.

~~~
jessedhillon
NEWS FLASH: Man on internet discovers commitment devices require willingness
to be bound to the consequences!

~~~
somesay
:D

------
byoung2
Is there a way to cancel it without being at the location? My wife is a nurse,
and sometimes she is on call. She gets a call by 4am telling her if she has to
come in or not. If she used this, and set an alarm for 7am at the hospital,
and then gets a call that says she's canceled, does she still have to drive to
work to turn off her alarm?

~~~
eldog_
Thanks for the feedback, an interesting point. I think we may change it to
allow you deactivate up until say an hour before, and maybe a life system that
gives you a "get of jail free card".

But you can't be given too many options as morning-brain will do anything to
stay in bed.

~~~
Poiesis
I would personally choose not to over complicate things and simply make this
the app "for when you absolutely, positively, have to be there." If there's a
possibility of cancellation, well—you're looking for another app, then. I
realize this will decrease the number of times the app is used, but I'd say
complicating it would be worse.

~~~
eldog_
I know what you mean. Biggest difficulty was trying and make it clear to the
user how the app works. The more features you add, the harder that can get.

------
meryn
This is a nice example of a "commitment device", "a means with which to lock
yourself into a course of action that you might not otherwise choose but that
produces a desired result".
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commitment_device](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commitment_device)

~~~
eldog_
Haha, we'll put a request to Google to create a new app category for it.

------
ragingclue
Uh oh. One possible scenario-- you get hit by a bus (etc) and your posthumous
tweet is a big "fuck you" to everyone you know! I guess one should word the
tweet carefully!!

~~~
eldog_
Hmm maybe it should come with a tweeting from the grave warning...

------
gky2
This is actually quite an interesting idea, of making the ability to
deactivate the alarm be a designated location rather than a button or
answering a question...

There wasn't too much information on it, but does it require activation every
night? And is there anything for the users to recover from in case of an
emergency of something like that? Or perhaps warning notifications as it gets
closer to the time limit.

~~~
eldog_
Hi, one of the creators here.

At the moment you need to activate it every night.

We are thinking of adding a "lives" system which say gives you one free
cancel, then perhaps the life regenerates every week.

We're work for ourselves so this app is mainly used to motivate us to get up
in the morning, it is difficult to fight the lethargy of morning-brain when
you are your own boss.

~~~
gky2
I actually think the life idea would be a great way to solve unplanned
situations, but at the same time sustaining the location feature.

------
primigenus
Did you make this with Meteor? Because the "sign out" button looks exactly
like it would if you just used the stock accounts package in Meteor.

(and then I went to your website and noticed it was built with Meteor too)

~~~
eldog_
Yep it's cordova phone app that points at a meteor app. We used
[https://github.com/SpaceCapsule/Meteor-cordova-
runtime](https://github.com/SpaceCapsule/Meteor-cordova-runtime) to help stick
them both together.

Made it a lot lot lot lot easier to make (and hopefully we'll be able to get
an iOS version out of it too).

------
PaulHoule
It says it's not compatible with my Android 4.2 device.

~~~
eldog_
It requires location information, but I guess your device probably has that.

It's a cordova application running a meteor app, so the .apk was generated
from a config. We're pretty new to cordova apps so there may be some problems
that we're unaware of.

------
jyothepro
How about donating a dollar to some charity if you cant make it on time

